# Covering Michigan Top To Bottom



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Getting ready to head out for 10 days of covering Michigan from top to bottom, well, technically I guess it will be bottom to top







Starting out heading south sans Outback to spend some quality time with my Dad at his antique tractor clubs' summer show in Newport, MI this weekend. Any "Old Iron" or history buffs in the area might want to check out the show, here's a link to the club's website with more information. SMATEA Annual Summer Show

Sunday morning my niece and I will be leaving the farm and heading north on our annual Aunt/Niece camping trip. We'll pick up the Outback on the way north, and end up in Munising to spend some time exploring Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore. I love Pictured Rocks and have been there many times, but this will be my niece's first trip there so I'm looking forward to seeing her reactions. We'll be staying at Wandering Wheels Campground just outside Munising. I've camped there many moons ago while still tenting, will report on the RV experience when we get back.

Woooo Hoooo, I'm going on vacation!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Woooo Hoooo......enjoy the trip.









We really like Michigan for the short time we were there. Would love to come back, but it is a LONG drive.


----------



## Doug & Barb (Apr 17, 2009)

We love the UP. Camp there often. We usually take the rustic camping experience along Lake Superior at Lake Superior Campground. It's remote but oh so beautiful and quiet. We look forward to taking our new outback there. Fall is our favorite time. This year we are heading west for 5 weeks after labor day. We'll post our itinary as soon as it is final.

Can Hardly Wait.


----------



## leaderdogmom (Feb 14, 2009)

Have fun on your vacation! We plan to head up to the U.P. next year. We stayed at Wandering Wheels campground about 7 years ago on our way home from Minnesota. Lots of chipmunks in the campground. We were in a tent that trip and sorely missed our Jayco TT, left at home. We vowed never to tent again after that trip and haven't. We also tented in the Porcupine Mtn state park on that trip. My DH loves the antique tractor shows, he has an old Ford 600. My brother used to live in Newport, now in Carleton, so I'm familiar with the area. My DH will have to wait to see the antique tractors at the Armada fair in our neck of the woods.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Woooo Hoooo......enjoy the trip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww come on, 36 hours straight driving isn't so bad


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Doug & Barb said:


> We love the UP. Camp there often. Fall is our favorite time.


Oh yeah, gotta love the U.P. in the fall. Sunny fall days with the trees in full color, summer crowds are gone, can't beat that!







And if you time it right, you might even see a little snow.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Woooo Hoooo......enjoy the trip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, you would probably like the UP as well Jim. There's more opprotunities for dry camping.


----------

